# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Помогите найти вирус на сайте

## spaun14

https://www.uploady.com/download/eXJ...Syc45SYV1OVcM5 гугл пишет что из за этого не открывает нормально сайт в мобильной версии, может кто сталкивался с таким, не один антивирус не находит

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## spaun14

подскажите как проверить сайт ноут проверил всеми утилитами вирусов не найдено

----------


## revisium

Судя по доменам, это загрузка изображения с соцсети ВКонтакте. Не вирус. Приведите пример URL страницы, где подобная проблема.

----------

